# Lansoprazole when pregnant?



## KNokes (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi, I just wanted to check whether it's safe to take Lansoprazole when pregnant? I have a hiatus hernia and am currently prescribed 30-45mg daily, I've been trying to avoid/reduce since BFP but am suffering with painful reflux. Is it safe to take, or should I ask my GP about alternatives?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi KNokes,

Congrats on your BFP  Sounds like you will need to continue treatment for the hiatus hernia if symptoms are returning. Lansoprazole isn't generally used in pregnancy but this is mainly because other treatments for gastric conditions are used first i.e. antacids, ranitidine. The information available suggests that there is no increased risk from taking lansoprazole but I would speak to your GP about it to decide whether to continue or perhaps switch to another treatment (usually omeprazole is the proton pump inhibitor of choice in pregnancy because there is more information/evidence on its use)

Hope this helps. All the best for your pregnancy  
Maz x


----------

